# Blackstar dealers



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

I've read some good reviews and heard some nice clips of the Blackstar HT-5 amps. Very nice features and low price . 
Very interesting design too, Hibrid w/ a 12bh7 and a ecc83.
Are there any dealers in western Canada?
http://www.blackstaramps.co.uk/products/ht-5/ht-5h.html


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

old crow said:


> I've read some good reviews and heard some nice clips of the Blackstar HT-5 amps. Very nice features and low price .
> Very interesting design too, Hibrid w/ a 12bh7 and a ecc83.
> Are there any dealers in western Canada?
> http://www.blackstaramps.co.uk/products/ht-5/ht-5h.html


Unless someone has picked it up in the last couple of months, no. Last year L&M had a few on trial, but decided not to carry the line. You'd have to order from the US.


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

I ordered mine from Musicians Friend.


----------



## old crow (Aug 17, 2006)

JSX/6505 said:


> I ordered mine from Musicians Friend.


I have an acc't with those MF'ers, but they will only ship via UPS and we all know that story


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

old crow said:


> I have an acc't with those MF'ers, but they will only ship via UPS and we all know that story


Whatever, I got my HT-5 head for $230 and have had it for 3 months. Arrived in perfect condition from UPS.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

old crow said:


> I've read some good reviews and heard some nice clips of the Blackstar HT-5 amps. Very nice features and low price .
> Very interesting design too, Hibrid w/ a 12bh7 and a ecc83.
> Are there any dealers in western Canada?
> Blackstar Amplification - HT-5H


Stay tuned....


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I think axe music in Edmonton is carrying them. They are posted on their site now....

Axe Music - Canadian Online Music Store Guitars Bass Drums DJ Vancouver Toronto Montreal Canada

First post - woot!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Fleetsound in Ottawa has them. You can have them ship it to you and avoid the "across the border" charges.

Fleet Pro Sound & Lighting


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Chito said:


> Fleetsound in Ottawa has them. You can have them ship it to you and avoid the "across the border" charges.
> 
> Fleet Pro Sound & Lighting


Except their price for the HT-5 is ridiculous. Glad I got mine early.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The price of the HT-5H went up $100 US a number of months ago. The regular US price is $399, but I believe that MF has them on sale for $329US. So, a regular Cdn. price of $429-$449 is not really that ridiculous. I also doubt any Cdn dealer really does the volume to justify the sale price MF has in the US. I'm not sure if they ship Blackstar to Canada or not.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

gear music in oakville (just south of toronto) carries them...

GEAR MUSIC :: OAKVILLE, ONTARIO, CANADA


----------



## JSX/6505 (Nov 18, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> The price of the HT-5H went up $100 US a number of months ago. The regular US price is $399, but I believe that MF has them on sale for $329US. So, a regular Cdn. price of $429-$449 is not really that ridiculous. I also doubt any Cdn dealer really does the volume to justify the sale price MF has in the US. I'm not sure if they ship Blackstar to Canada or not.


Yes, there was a price jump earlier this year. When I bought mine from MF, I got them to match and beat the price at Music123. This brought the price down to $218 US. After CDN conversion, taxes, duty and brokerage the price was just over $300. 
Dont' get me wrong, I love this amp and use it everyday. But at $449 CDN, plus tax, plus shipping your're going to end paying $500 or more, for a Chinese made 5 watt amp head. 
Not something I would consider as a player, and I love the amp. But at that pricepoint I'd be looking at other options.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just found out that kaos music in toronto carries this line. heading over there to try (and hopefully buy) the HT-5H.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...just found out that kaos music in toronto carries this line. heading over there to try (and hopefully buy) the HT-5H.


Good people at Kaos.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thought i would reply to this thread and ask anybody that still has there blackstar, amp, how you like it.
I ended up with two HT-60 soloist amps, have not had them very long , but really like the tone i am getting..I am am also thinking about getting HT-112 Cabinet.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2017)

The guitarist in the band I play bass with has the HT-60, also recent for him.
He likes it and I think it sounds great in the mix.


----------



## Ricktoberfest (Jun 22, 2014)

I have a blackstar pedal (the HT-dual) and my guitar student just bought a series 100 head. Good metal amps but they don't really market much in Canada. Axe music has them and that's about it around here. Used to be a small independent store nearby that carried them but that store never took off. I find the ISP to be kinda a gimmick, i mean you set it and it never really moves after that- and usually near the middle of the dial. I guess what they have going for them is their price compared to other "metal" amps like the 5150 and Mesa lineups. 


-Tapatalk


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

JSX/6505 said:


> Whatever, I got my HT-5 head for $230 and have had it for 3 months. Arrived in perfect condition from UPS.


 It is not a concern about UPS' shipping quality as much as it is about their brokerage fees, which borderline criminal. This is why I say UPS stands for "Ultimate Postage Scam"


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Axe Music in Edmonton/Calgary carries them


----------



## limelight65 (Jun 2, 2014)

i believe B Sharp in Regina as well


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Mingo Music in Truro NS is also a dealer


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Cosmo in Richmond Hill


----------



## lovetoplay (Nov 8, 2013)

Tom Lee in Victoria is a dealer.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Axe and Innovations Music in Edmonton have em. Picked up my HT20 head and 212 cab through Ebay though. $500 all in for both! Nice amp.


----------

